# Change of Cars Again??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunatley my wife has just been made redundant  & her company car will be being returned on the 30th May, so i need to get things moving as to a replacement. I've already posted for suggestions as to a suitable 2nd car & have those suggestions on the list, however in a strange turn of fate these requirements may need changing.

Completely off the cuff, i was approached by a genuinely interested individual who has offered a decent price for my Bimmer, as it's exactly the spec he's after (he lives locally) & it appears he wishes to proceed (i was not planning on selling my Bimmer).

This got me thinking about available cash & what we could get as a result. My thinking is to perhaps downgrade my car to a circa Â£22K sensible but fun daily runner & then that allows a figure of about Â£15K for Judith's car which we'd now fancy being a slightly sporty soft top.

The other requirements remain unchanged as to Judith's car, that being reliable, safe (will be our sons transportation), low maintenance, low depreciation, but now something a bit sporty & preferably a convertable. I've never investigated soft-tops so although i've seen a few i like on the road such as the 3 Series, A4, 307CC, i'm not aware of others in this budget (A4 might be too expensive). Ideally we'd like a car no older than 12-18mths old & 4 seats would be preferable over a 2-seater, however the new MX5 does look ever so sweet.

Now my car, again i'd like a reliable, low maintenance, reasonable running costs & low depreciating daily runner. It can be up to 12mths old (want some balance warranty) & either diesel or petrol. The car will be used mainly for trips to London or Glasgow & other business trips. If Judith's car ended up being a 2-seater then mine would also be the family wagon. As said above i fancy something with some spirit, sporty & fun to drive, but also comfortable & practical for longer journeys. Saloon or hatchback is prefered.

That's about it really. So your suggestions please??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bad luck Paul - best wishes to Judith.

Can't really offer much advice, other than to wind things back completely and wait til you're ready to go forward again. Shame to "waste" money on cars, if you still wanted to forge ahead with your investment / property plans. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Bad luck Paul - best wishes to Judith.
> 
> Can't really offer much advice, other than to wind things back completely and wait til you're ready to go forward again. Shame to "waste" money on cars, if you still wanted to forge ahead with your investment / property plans. :?


Cheers Tim,

That is another option & one we're thinking about, as it's unlikely Judith will be seeking new employment & we need to look hard at investing sooner rather than later, however my passions (as you know) are closer to cars than investing  so i'd possibly be very resentful if i ended up driving around in a Fiesta for 2yrs whilst Judith gets the property thing up & running. I know total common sense says the opposite, but as much as i like the Bimmer, i'd already saved a shed load by selling the RS6 & moving into the Bimmer, doing it again won't be fun & if i go too far into something i don't like/want, then i'll no doubt resent the whole situation.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Unfortunatley my wife has just been made redundant  & her company car will be being returned on the 30th May, so i need to get things moving as to a replacement. I've already posted for suggestions as to a suitable 2nd car & have those suggestions on the list, however in a strange turn of fate these requirements may need changing.
> 
> Completely off the cuff, i was approached by a genuinely interested individual who has offered a decent price for my Bimmer, as it's exactly the spec he's after (he lives locally) & it appears he wishes to proceed (i was not planning on selling my Bimmer).
> 
> ...


On the above cars you've listed one bit of advice I can offer is on the 307cc. All I hear is complaints about this car - the main one being that the roof doesn't always marry up when you return it to it's "above" position (and that's if you're lucky enough to have the roof return in the first place). It's a very "plastic" car as well, cuz it's French. This wouldn't be my choice TBH. Sorry if this has burst yer bubble, but I'd hate to see you get a minger for a motor :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Bad luck Paul - best wishes to Judith.
> ...


You'll have to put your foot down then, and decide who is boss... :-* If you know it'd make you resentful, you can't go down that route.

Tempting as it is to sell the BMW, if you can't replace it with something else that keeps you happy, and can afford to not be forced into it, maybe you should hang onto it.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry to hear your 'bad' news. There is always a good side to things, at least you can get on with investment property now!
As for cars stay away from French cars as the residuals are about as bad as they can be.
Good luck


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Their's 2 different types of afford though. Really really afford & just afford. Judith would make do with a Â£5-10K runaround & i could keep the Bimmer, but that would make jumping on an investement property a stretch, i could downsize & Judith again take Â£5-10K & we'd have enough deposit for a 2nd property, if we looked for a better car for Judith then it would be again be a stretch but possible.

The issue at home is priorities, i see cars higher up the list than Judith, so a slight impass you may say. Her opinion is the more sensible & mine is the more enjoyable.

Noted about French cars & the 307CC, so they're removed from the possible list.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Just a thought - what about the Golf cabriolet ? I'm not all that sure about features and stuff on it, but I can remember Tiff Needel saying howing fantastic a car it is.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


You could remind her that, as she's not bringing home the bacon, she's not got as much weight in an argument. Unlikely to wash, though...

Definately avoid the French CC models. We looked at them last year, and they were pretty ropey.

I know you buy your cars outright :roll: but have you considered a finance option? Helps the cashflow, particularly if Judith isn't idly sitting there wallowing in unemployment, but is actively starting a new venture or looking for alternative work?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Property over car everytime.

If the property thing works out you will be able to afford to waste a few Â£'s on a flashy car.

Let Judith do the right thing, you know you'll live to regret it otherwise.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Can I be the first to say "buy a Noble"?! 

This seems to be the general consensus whenever it is time for you to buy a new car.

Thinking caps on for something interesting, prestige, quick and economical, suitable for family in the Â£22k range.

E46 330d Sport Touring...? Marvellous car, stick a tuningbox on it, job done. Much better looking than the new 3 series.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've mentioned this to Paul in private, but I'll through it out for consideration:

MkIV R32?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I've mentioned this to Paul in private, but I'll through it out for consideration:
> 
> MkIV R32?


I don't think that's very "Paul", really. Just MHO.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I don't think that's very "Paul", really. Just MHO.


What in his new price range is?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that's very "Paul", really. Just MHO.
> ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that's very "Paul", really. Just MHO.
> ...


True, may have to look at yet another new "Paul". Already done it once when i switched from the RS to a Diesel, not so easy doing it a 2nd time in less than 3 months.

Not keen on the R32. I borrowed AmD's when my RS6 was having her Sportec work done & it really did not float my boat. Do quite like the Golf generally but the R32 was not worth the fairly big running costs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I know you too well. :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

1. A VW Beetle Cab for the missus.
2. A Vectra VXR for you. In a subtle colour if you don't want to be seen as a boy racer. A neighbour paid Â£18k for a very lightly used ex demonstrator!
3. Can you ammend your sig as follows please

Paul
Black TTC 225. April 2001 - Jan 2002 (Stolen)
Black TTC 225. March 2002 - Nov 2003
Kawasaki ZX12R (Owned alongside the TT's)
Silver Audi S8 (Special Edition). Nov 03 - April 04
Black Audi RS6 Saloon. April 04 - Jan 06
Silver Grey DMS BMW 535D M-Sport (More Toys Than Hamleys). Jan 06 - (at least 12-18_weeks_)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Have you considered a 911 Turbo?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ag said:


> 1. A VW Beetle Cab for the missus.
> 2. A Vectra VXR for you. In a subtle colour if you don't want to be seen as a boy racer. A neighbour paid Â£18k for a very lightly used ex demonstrator!
> 3. Can you ammend your sig as follows please
> 
> ...


I forgot about the Beetle Cab - good idea that one


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

My two penny worth: A4 for yourself, Seat Leon for the better half.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Have you considered a 911 Turbo?


Very funny :lol: . It's still on the horizon, but if my mind-set gets changed much further away from passion cars to sensible cars then who knows :?

Not sure i could live with a Vectra (VXR or not), i'd struggle to see past the word VECTRA. However i'll take a glancing look.

Beetle Cab is an option (does it have rear seats??) Next door neighbour had a yellow beetle (new style) & they're fairly funky & a 1.6 petrol can't be overly thirsty.

ag, not changing my sig yet as nothing has been decided. Oh how quickly things can change.

Even worse is that the company i work for are struggling for cash & being a VC funded firm, that's not looking too good :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered a 911 Turbo?
> ...


You could always auction your oak floor, plank by plank.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Things are not quite that bad (yet :wink: ) however a house move to something more modest has been discussed as we could release circa Â£150K to invest in something else & still live in a nice house without increasing our outgoings.

So glad i've never signed up to eBAY :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What about that VX220 that's up for sale on here somewhere ?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

you could get a couple of TTs....... :lol:

but seriously - how about an early(ish) 3.2 or late 225 for you, and a 150TTR for the good lady wife?...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Beetle Cab is an option (does it have rear seats??) Next door neighbour had a yellow beetle (new style) & they're fairly funky & a 1.6 petrol can't be overly thirsty.
> 
> 
> > Just had a look at a VW Beetle piccie, and yes it does have back seats. The boot space apparently isn't that big though (if that's an issue).


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Bearing in mind te objective of property development, why not a Nissan Navarro for you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Paul - Can't think of any cars off the top of my head that haven't been mentioned elswhere on here. Hope things work out without too much of a climb down.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> Bearing in mind te objective of property development, why not a Nissan Navarro for you.


I won't be getting involved in the property stuff, other than negotiations & funding. Not sure if we will go the buy cheap, do up quick & sell for a quick profit route, or buy-to-let or even buy an older victorian terrace & let it out as student accomodation, either way i won't be getting my hands dirty.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear the bad news Paul, hope your wife manages to find herself a suitable job soon.



Carlos said:


> Thinking caps on for something interesting, prestige, quick and economical, suitable for family in the Â£22k range.
> 
> E46 330d Sport Touring...? Marvellous car, stick a tuningbox on it, job done. Much better looking than the new 3 series.


What he said.................. then I am a bit biased.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear your news, Paul.  Hope everything works out for you.

With regards to car suggestions, if you're considering the Beetle Convertible, then you could also look at the Mini Convertible which IMHO, is a much nicer car than the Beetle.

If you are going to go down the route of selling your 5 Series then, as couple of other folk have suggested, I would consider the E46 330d which, as you probably already know, is very highly rated. If the standard car is not quick enough for you, :wink: you could always go for a re-map.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Gallardo.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> Gallardo.


You been at the pub again?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like we may be going for a Mini One Convertible, as it seems to tick most of not all the boxes & all seem to have the TLC package, so the balance of 5yrs/50K miles servicing paid for.

The Cooper S were fun & fairly quick, but at Ins Grp 18 & quite thirsty, the One rag-top seems to have one the day. Now just got to decide on a colour & spec (their are so many options & colour combos) but we should have that done sometime next week.

Cheers all, but it looks as though we've at least got the wife sorted, now just me.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear the news.

On the bright side at least you hadn't booked on the 'ring trip. :?

How about a 330d?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

A friend of mine has being going through a similar dilemma.

He currently has a 330d Sport Saloon and his wife a 118d. As they have just had a litlun he has gone down the route of, an 04 plated 33d Sport Touring (nice car by the way) for his wife and as the main family car, and the 118d is being substituted for a Cooper S. 170BHP in a go-kart, great fun. He's going for white with the black stripes which to be fair I would stay away from, but since he suggested it, I really like the combo. 

Good luck, choosing a car in these situations is never easy.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oh well, that's the Bimmer sold 

So half my plan is formed, just got to buy now & need to find a car for myself in the next 7 days, assuming Judith is settled with the idea of a Mini One Cabriolet.

Actually made a profit on the Bimmer, even taking the DMS re-map into account. Currently the prices of well specified used examples have hardened due to demand out-stripping supply. Never owned a car for this shorter period before, even the S8 was owned for about 5 months & certainly never made a profit on a car i've sold before :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this.

How much have you got to spend on your own car?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Sorry to hear about this.
> 
> How much have you got to spend on your own car?


Overall budget is now around Â£40K with the profit i made on the Bimmer. How this is broken down is yet to be fully decided, but probably Â£20-25K for my car & Â£15-20K for Judiths. Looks likely she'll be having a Mini One Convertible at around Â£15K, but we're having a look into 3yr old Audi A4 cabs as well.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Will have a think, guessing you still want something rapid


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> but probably Â£20-25K for my car


You can get a


> (I've been offered a) 9mth old E60 M5 in Interlagos Blue with Black full Merino leather


 for Â£25K?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

clived said:


> W7PMC said:
> 
> 
> > (I've been offered a) 9mth old E60 M5 in Interlagos Blue with Black full Merino leather
> ...


Doubtful, if it was on offer, I doubt it is still around! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Paul how about an E46 M3?

e.g.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2003-M3-BMW-B...4634985937QQcategoryZ9837QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > but probably Â£20-25K for my car
> ...


Don't be cross quoting from other forums, you confused me then briefly as i'd kept those thoughts away from this forum so wondered when i posted that on here :roll:  & i was wrong as it's 11mths old :lol:

You're correct, thats a different thought process & currently a very outside possibility, but it's certainly not been offered to me for Â£25K as it would be in my drive now if it had, however the price is very attractive but i feel i'd be jumping form the frying pan into the fire.

Also we took a close look at the Mini Convertible today & the boot is just far too small, so the car although lovely inside & a great drive is just not practical enough. Now looking at possibly stretching to a used A4 Cab.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Paul how about an E46 M3?
> 
> e.g.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2003-M3-BMW-B...4634985937QQcategoryZ9837QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Tis on the possibles list & now mine is going in 5 days, i'm going to need to move fairly quickly.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul how about an E46 M3?
> ...


You'll miss all that torque Paul, but plenty of E46 of all types around now.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

gcp said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Coming from the BMW Diesel, I suspect the fuel consumption may put you off, (but torque is no problem :wink - 8 mpg track, 19 average, 25 on a run, you could get a cracking Monaro VXR for that money. If you're still looking for entertainment, its got to be one of the 'most fun for your money' cars. Depreciation doesn't seem to be a major issue with less than 1000 examples (of all types of Monaros) imported to the UK


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Quite simply, the 535d didn't float your boat. That's the truth of the matter, isn't it? Isn't it? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Not at all mate. I'll miss the Bimmer probably more than the RS6, but things change & unfortunatley in this case that change was much sooner than expected & forced upon us. The deciding factor was the 535D prices hardening as i've made a reasonable chunk on this car in the 3 months i've owned it, even taking the DMS re-map into account.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Gallardo.
> ...


No, just reading Paul's posts for some time. :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The deciding factor was the 535D prices hardening as i've made a reasonable chunk on this car in the 3 months i've owned it, even taking the DMS re-map into account.


.....cough......cough......Â£50.......cough....

Apologies - couldn't help myself.

Seeing as you've made money on the car I'll hold you to the bet (and you can afford it  ).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The deciding factor was the 535D prices hardening as i've made a reasonable chunk on this car in the 3 months i've owned it, even taking the DMS re-map into account.
> ...


Already spent it on the replacement :lol:

Wait till you see this, i've truly lost the plot :roll: :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...




I hope you're not reneging on our deal??? 

Anyway, please pay my winnings to Clic-Sargent at http://www.clicsargent.org.uk/donate.htm

if it makes you feel any better it's a really, really worthy charity and one that's close to my heart right now.

Many many thanks in advance,

Dave.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Done :lol:

Where would you like the confirmation sent???


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

You have mail.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Forgive me for not reading every one of Paul's posts. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


I guess you're forgiven :wink: Would love a Gallardo, but it just doesn't have the Q Car factor of say a 535D or RS6 or M5 :lol: 8)


----------

